# Good Fly line?



## dvsm04 (May 5, 2004)

Whats a good fly line to buy that doesnt cost 60 bucks? Also, my dad told me he thought that they made a kind of line dressing that helps to keep your line dry, i got some old line on and it floats for about 10 casts and then it justs starts to sink. i just wondered if there was a quick fix or if i had to go out and buy new line.


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't think will help much if the line floats that poorly. I also feel that the cheaper lines don't float well either. Get the best you can and avoid more headaches.
Lou


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.. that will crack after casting it 1000 times, and will sink after 100 hours of use.. you can use mucillon to help the floating problem! You need to keep your lines clean, and in tip top shape every time you use your line to make sure it keeps its floating properties! I'm a nymph FF and I like when my WFF line sinks a lil besides I use a Bobber .. lol .. Bobber I love that word..lol..  I prefer SA master Series lines! Out of all the fishing I do, and all my friends to from the Salmon River in Ny, the Niagara, Pa, Ohio they all use SA lines! If you take care of it it will take care of you, but thats also like if you bought a Yugo and took care of it only a mtter of time before you asked your self why! Go but Cortland WFF and be done with it and take care of it!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I like RIO Clouser & Grand lines, but that's simply my preference. I also own SA Ultra, which I also like. Bottom line, as stated before is to buy quality....line is not JUST line...spend the money ($50 bucks or so) & get quality. It is less expensive in the long run.
Mike


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

dvsm04 said:


> Whats a good fly line to buy that doesnt cost 60 bucks? Also, my dad told me he thought that they made a kind of line dressing that helps to keep your line dry, i got some old line on and it floats for about 10 casts and then it justs starts to sink. i just wondered if there was a quick fix or if i had to go out and buy new line.


Well I have to tell you that the advice others have given is correct- you need to have a QUALITY line if you intend to FF. That said, the best quality inexpensive lines I have experienced are the lines sold as "Beginner" lines. Specifically, Orvis Clearwater ($29) and SA Headstart ($29) are both excellent perfomers.

I use these lines as panfish and light bass lines on my 5wt and 4wt rods. They use a pretty hefty weight forward "bass bug" taper designed to let a beginner feel the rod load. The good thing is that makes them excellent for turning over a size 6 Sneaky Pete or Wooly Bugger! Also, these lines are 60 feet long - that means that you will be fishing in the correct range AND when you can cast one to the backing then you are ready to go buy a $70 line and $600 rod!!! 

Good luck and tight lines...

Joe C.


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

A line I just started using and love is the Royal Wulff Triangle Taper line. I use it on my 4wt for Bluegill and Crappie and love it so far. It probably casts better than any other weight forward line I've used. Still haven't tried Cortland 555 yet though. Still, if you are looking for budget line, this is not it. Its anywhere from $50-60 depending on where you look. I picked mine up on eBay for about $30 though.....Try there for decent lines for cheap.

Now, a decent cheaper line I've used in the past was the Cabelas Prestige lines. They run about $25 and you can get them in WF or DT from 2-10 wt lines I believe. Now they don't last as long as other lines, but they aren't bad for what you pay. Just my 2 cents....

Jake


----------

